# Community > RIP >  Robert Dollimore , Gunsmith ,

## muzza

Passed away recently .

Used to be in Waitara , then Taumaranui , then Lake Tarawera.

----------


## Woody

Sad news. A talented man.

----------


## 6x47

Sad news. I recall my deceased gunsmith describing how he watched Robert whip the ribs off a "best" like it just a cheapie. Obviously he really knew what he was doing and could put them back on without issue. Most gunsmiths here would bog themselves at the thought of having to rip apart such an expensive piece.

----------


## gundoc

A sad loss. He was a whizz on the good English doubles.

----------


## jakewire

I didn't know him but thanks Muzza for bringing it to our attention.
Any loss to our community should be heartfelt.

----------


## csmiffy

rip Robert. Never had the chance to meet him or need his work but he was experienced, highly respected talented in the trade here.

----------


## tetawa

Used to call in for an odd visit when he was based out of Tauramunui, RIP.

----------


## Micky Duck

sad,I lived in Taumarunui and never made the time to visit...another craftsman gone..... and his vast talent with him.

----------


## erniec

He was a good bloke.
What he would be working on in his workshop was impressive.
We had springers and a cocker that his wife bred.
They were good dogs.

----------


## Ross Nolan

I bought my first decent shotgun off him, and still have it. He had an amazing workshop - you got the feeling the ark of the covenant could have been hidden in there somewhere. He bent a couple of others for me and did a good job each time.

Condolences to Mrs Dollimore, and to the family.

----------


## 25/08 IMP

He and his daughter used to shoot at the New Plymouth clay target club when i first joined many years ago, from memory they owned a jewelry shop in waitara.

Sent from my CPH2145 using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

Purdy trained. I spent a great afternoon with him a few years ago, his gun room was worth a visit. Old age is a bugger, RIP

----------


## 2ndSouthCanterbury

That is sad news. 
He did quite a few different jobs for me over the years. Last I saw him was I guess a couple years back he inspected an old English muzzloading shotgun for me. Last of the true English gunsmiths,buggered if I know who can relay a rib or match a broken hammer to a hair now. 
RIP Rob.

----------


## SF90

> He was a good bloke.
> What he would be working on in his workshop was impressive.
> We had springers and a cocker that his wife bred.
> They were good dogs.


His dogs were a pain in the arse as they sounded off near every time I tried to sneak up past his place to get on the old Hingston Block.

Sad he's gone, last I saw him he was rigging out his bottom rooms to rent - but that was a good few years ago.

----------

